# Cold Fire fire extinguishers



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ladies and Gents,

I just wanted to share that there is a fire extinguisher that could be used on a person on fire. I think this is a good addition to prepps. a small bottle of this Cold Fire can extinguish flames from a molotov coctail victim on flames. one small bottle have 10 to 11 seconds enough to save a man fully engulfed on fire. What do you guys think? good invesment or not?


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Depends on how many people you figure you will encounter within Molotov cocktail throwing range. 

I tend to think this is an answer looking for a question.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

not looking for a question... what I am looking for is hopefuly, information. Im not a fire fighter, but I heard that you should not use ordinary fire extinguisher on a person on fire. supposedly this new product could be used safely on a human on fire. Any input?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My only input is: stop drop and roll.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

I would suggest not starting your human on fire.
If your human happens to start on fire I would suggest the STOP DROP and ROLL like we were taught as kids. Otherwise use whatever the hell you have.
If you are reasonably sure your human will start on fire then by all means load up on that stuff otherwise I could think of other things to spend the $ on.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Then what do you do after he's not on fire anymore, treat his burns how? Is this scenario post shtf?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

There are other possible theoretical ways one can be set on fire. If you have the cold fire is immediately available great. If not, drop and roll and/or blankets. Jumping in water will lead to nasty infections. I have personal experiance with drop and roll.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> There are other possible theoretical ways one can be set on fire. If you have the cold fire is immediately available great. If not, drop and roll and/or blankets. Jumping in water will lead to nasty infections. I have personal experiance with drop and roll.


Did you start yourself on fire. Come on man details. Pretty sure this is a story we need to hear.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It was my own oversight which resulted in burns over 45% of my body, skin grafts and a long time in the hospital and a heck of a long recovery time once released. No humor in this


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

What exactly is this "cold fire"?
It sounds a lot like Carbon Tetrachloride, and you definitely DON'T want to use that on a person or any other living thing.

This "cold fire" is a new foam that uses a bit of water. It will extinguish metal fires and flammable liquids as well as other things. If you covered a burning person that person would likely suffocate. Good for A, B, D and K firefighting. Not for use on electrical fires and most likely not good for people or anything that needs to breathe.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> Then what do you do after he's not on fire anymore, treat his burns how? Is this scenario post shtf?


My intentions with cold fire is for post SHTF. Supposedly this cold fire removes heat, so even you extinguish the fire using drop and roll, the heat could still burn you even after the fire is gone. Supposedly when doused with this stuff, it actually gets rid of this heat preventing further burn injuries.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

PaulS said:


> What exactly is this "cold fire"?
> It sounds a lot like Carbon Tetrachloride, and you definitely DON'T want to use that on a person or any other living thing.


I'm not sure what is the chemical make up of the stuff, supposedly its biodegradable and it could be used on a person which is why I'm interested in obtaining several bottles of it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

http://www.coldfire.biz/


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It says that you have to rinse the eyes if contact is made. If the skin has been burned it is likely that it will also irritate the exposed areas of burns. It off gases CO2 and CO which aids in fighting fires. If those gases are in high enough levels to smother a fire don't you think it might be a bad idea to expose a person to that?

Steer manure is biodegradable and all natural but I wouldn't use it as a topical treatment for insect bites.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Well, I guess if you were to set up a tripline activated blowtorch on your property it would good to have laying around. Nobody likes a human torch. Remember the stories about people bursting into flames that were popular about 20 years go???


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Sounds interesting. Makes me think it is related to the gel stunt men use to protect themselves in a fire situation. The idea of CO2 and CO wouldn't bother me unless I was in a confined area with no replacement air available. I don't think the video comparing it to ABC Dry Chemical extinguishing agents is all that valid from what I saw. The FD that I was in always used a reel line on car fires because it cooled the fire down to help prevent re-kindle. From my own experience, I know that a whole bunch of dry chems don't work. My car was a total loss.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It is not listed for "C" just A, B, D, and K fires.

I think it is probably electrically conductive.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I think fire safety and extinguishing equipment should be part of your preps. We've got a couple of ABC Extinguishers in the kitchen and laundry room as well as the small disposables that you can buy at Walmart. 
Remember to maintain your extinguishers as per the schedule. When you need them, you'll be glad you did.
I will do some research on the Cold Fire System. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have a couple of extinguishers here at the house, one in the garage, and all the vehicles. I probably should have a few more I am thinking. Never heard of this cold fire thing. I will check into it


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

FoolAmI said:


> Well, I guess if you were to set up a tripline activated blowtorch on your property it would good to have laying around. Nobody likes a human torch. Remember the stories about people bursting into flames that were popular about 20 years go???


I hate when my humans instantaneously burst into flames!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The link says a 5 gallon pail goes for about 150 bucks. I think that's a great deal since you dilute it. It says 3 percent mixture is plenty for forest fire. 5 gallons would go a long ways. That pail could help alot in shtf if you kept a few barrels of the solution and a gas powered pump rigged up on a cart or something. In shtf you and your group will be the fire dept and fire risk is gonna skyrocket with everyone burning wood for warmth and cooking. I like it but for a different application than the op suggestion.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

the reason I got interested in this is because this is an additional standard equipment issue I am getting on the job for riot ops. Supposedly we could douse each other with this stuff if we are covered in gas and lit on fire. I called the company and I was told that it was safe for human skin contact and it is effective in putting out fires real fast. if that is in fact true, I would have several cans in my BOB, BOL, BOV. better have it and not need it...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Farmboyc said:


> If you are reasonably sure your human will start on fire then by all means load up on that stuff otherwise I could think of other things to spend the $ on.


During SHTF, there would be no such thing as "reasonably sure". everything and anything could happen. open fires to cook food, to keep warm and God only knows what else.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Cold Fire infomercial below. I found out its also used at a number of race tracks, Indianapolis, Charlotte etc for Indy Car and NASCAR safety.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

OK, let's add another scenario. Your kid or horse or dog gets covered in bees. The fire department uses foam to take down bees when they rescue someone in this situation, but what kind of foam do they use? The same as for a fire? Could you suffocate someone from the foam while saving them from bees? Of course an epi-pen will be immediate first aid, then IV steroids and benadryl while paramedics try to get an ET tube down to maintain an airway.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

RNprepper said:


> OK, let's add another scenario. Your kid or horse or dog gets covered in bees. The fire department uses foam to take down bees when they rescue someone in this situation, but what kind of foam do they use? The same as for a fire? Could you suffocate someone from the foam while saving them from bees? Of course an epi-pen will be immediate first aid, then IV steroids and benadryl while paramedics try to get an ET tube down to maintain an airway.


You do know that fire foam is really just a surfactant. It decreases the surface tension of water so it more effectively costs a surface "wet foam" or can be used as an insulting barrier to reduce the chance of things catching on fire "dry foam".
Basically it is a real concentrated soap.


----------

